# First Look: LeatherZ Mark3 Armrest!



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

The first (actually a pre-production model) LeatherZ Mark3 armrest was installed this past Sunday. Production is beginning in the next couple of days and we should have them up in the store and ready to ship in the next week or so. This unit was finished in Black leather but we will offer all the Mini interior colors (Please note that my camera turned the Panther Black leather a blue color). Unlike some of the lesser quality armrests available, ours is made with an anodized aluminum base. The armrest itself has 1/4" of padding and is finished in Spinneybeck Leather. Our unit lets you retain the use of the cupholder at the back of the center console and is the same height as the door armrests. No need to move your arm off the armrest when shifting!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

AndyM said:


> *The first (actually a pre-production model) LeatherZ Mark3 armrest was installed this past Sunday. Production is beginning in the next couple of days and we should have them up in the store and ready to ship in the next week or so. This unit was finished in Black leather but we will offer all the Mini interior colors (Please note that my camera turned the Panther Black leather a blue color). Unlike some of the lesser quality armrests available, ours is made with an anodized aluminum base. The armrest itself has 1/4" of padding and is finished in Spinneybeck Leather. Our unit lets you retain the use of the cupholder at the back of the center console and is the same height as the door armrests. No need to move your arm off the armrest when shifting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great! how easy/hard will the DIY install be? (We are expecting our MCS in February, so I don't really know what the interior/console even looks like at this point)


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

Installation took me about 5 minutes (This included pictures and notes for the install instructions). I have a little bit of experience installing armrests  but I think anyone could install it in the same amount of time. Installtion requires drilling 3 holes. We include everything you need, correct drill bit, all mounting hardware and even a greese pencil to mark the holes! I have always shot to have the actual installation time for all of our products take around 5 minutes and less time than it takes to read the instructions.

*Bimmerfest Mini Board Contest* 
Can anyone correctly guess the retail price of the center console (not the armrest, the console)?

*What's the prize?* 
If you correctly guess the retail price of the center console (what the Mark3 mounts to), I will give you the first Mark3 I build. No kidding.

*Rules, small print and a hint*
Please have fun with this, I know this is an honor system thing so I hope no one calls a parts department to get the price.

I was amazed at the price. This is a BMW afterall so the price was very different from other BMW parts (that's the hint  )

This contest is aimed at Mini owners but is open to any Bimmerfest member who wants a shot at winning one.

One guess per member. Contest ends 2 weeks from today. If no one is able to guess the correct price, I will work something out (someone will be very happy). I will also monitor this thread and if someone gets the price correct before the end of the contest, I will announce that the contest is over. First correct answer gets the armrest-if 2 people guess the correct price, I will go with whoever posted first.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

$65


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

AndyM said:


> *Installation took me about 5 minutes (This included pictures and notes for the install instructions). I have a little bit of experience installing armrests  but I think anyone could install it in the same amount of time. Installtion requires drilling 3 holes. We include everything you need, correct drill bit, all mounting hardware and even a greese pencil to mark the holes! I have always shot to have the actual installation time for all of our products take around 5 minutes and less time than it takes to read the instructions.
> *


good, I've got a couple of months to practice my hole-drilling. Hopefully By February I'll be ready to tackle it 

thanks Andy


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Andy, make sure you cut atyclb a deal on a Mk3 armrest.

He is a big dog.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JonM said:


> *Andy, make sure you cut atyclb a deal on a Mk3 armrest.
> 
> He is a big dog. *


*WOOF!*


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

I always help out bimmerfest members! 

Contest was just a fun way to pass time while machinist is working on the bases.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Shouldn't the price somewhat depend on the leather? I know the stuff Jon used on my wife's read trims was REALLY EXPENSIVE (again, thanks Jon for digging that stuff up for me)

Anyway, I think it'll retail for $149 and STILL sell like hot cakes. Hell, the BMW armrest for the E46 retails for that much and it's not 1/10th as nice.


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

Hack,

The armrest price is going to be around $100 at introduction (price will go up after a few months). Obviously we will offer custom colors (Liquid Yellow, British Racing Green, etc. at higher cost and at limited numbers). The contest is for the Mini part, the plastic console around the E-brake that extends back into the rear seat area (there is a cupholder in this in the back).


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Too bad you can't make this thing profitable










...I am still surprised NONE of the M3 guys are willing to foot up some $$$ to get a custom leatherZ interior trim.

Anyway, $100 sounds like a great price.


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

I don't think Jon liked doing them too much....


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

AndyM said:


> *I don't think Jon liked doing them too much.... *


I know...I'm still eternally grateful to Jon for spending two whole weeks on working on my wife's car. The coupes are just a pain in the *ss to work on with the door handles and their odd bends.


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

Personal opinion warning:

The armrest looks great. The brushed metal has nice curves and fits in well with the interior...

until you get to the screws holding it in.

I will make modifications to my Mini... with one condition... anything I do must be able to seemlessly be undone.

AKDejaVu


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

AKDejaVu said:


> *Personal opinion warning:
> 
> The armrest looks great. The brushed metal has nice curves and fits in well with the interior...
> 
> ...


The alternative to our armrest is the Fischer Price leather pillow:










No drilling required. The Price pillow retails for $89.95. It is a strap-on model. :bigpimp:

If you buy our armrest and want to replace the console with a new one someday without holes... it's cheap. Of course I cannot say how cheap for contest purposes.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

is the armrest hinged in back, or is it permanently down?


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm gonna guess $46.95
:dunno:


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *is the armrest hinged in back, or is it permanently down? *


The armrest is fixed. I am looking into one that folds up out of the way, as well as one with storage but don't see either coming anytime soon.

Drilling is the only way we could do it. I will not put my name behind anything like the 'Strap-On' pillow design. No armrest will match the strength of ours.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, I'll take a guess that the cost of the MINI center console is $15...

Please note, my girlfriend has a Cooper S, so if I were to win, it would go in her car (the lack of an armrest really drives me nuts...

What other MINI accessories are you working one? I think it would be great to get a real aluminum dash (brushed, painted or dimpled) instead of the plastic stock dash piece.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Looks good! :thumbup:


----------

